# Conferenza di presentazione Marco Giampaolo. 8 luglio 2019.



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.

Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.

Boban: "Oggi è il giorno di Giampaolo. La scelta è stata rapida e logica, calcisticamente. Marco offre un concetto di bel gioco che San Siro vuole, che esprime il concetto di Milan. Siamo sulla strada giusta per ritornare dove dobbiamo stare.
Quando ho ricevuto la telefonata di Paolo, il mio primo pensiero è stato sull'allenatore. Per quel che ho visto e commentato, la scelta è stata Giampaolo. Ivan ha confermato la scelta."

Maldini: "Siamo qui per il futuro. Le scelte sono state condivise subito tra società e direzione tecnica."

Giampaolo: "Sono felicissimo di allenare il Milan, società gloriosa. Carriera di up and down? Questa è una grande opportunità: con lavoro e sacrificio ho meritato la chance, ora la devo confermare sul campo. Cadute, risalite, la società mi ha detto che diffida dagli allenatori che non hanno mai fallito.
Quando è scoccata la scintilla? La chiamata è arrivata quando salpavo con i miei amici per la Croazia. 5 anni fa sono ripartito dalla serie C, la mia carriera poteva finire qui. Avevo rabbia e risentimento. 5 anni dopo la chiamata di Paolo mi ha reso un uomo felice. Onore ed oneri.
Il Milan mi trasmette senso di appartenza, arrivare ai risultati con un'identità e gioco. Penso che le grandi squadre debbano avere un'identità. Ho in mente tante cose, tanto lavoro da fare. L'obiettivo è essere riconoscibili e i giocatori devono avere il senso di appartenza, come un logo.
Il mio slogan? Testa alta e giocare a calcio (scherzando su Conte).
Non distinguo tra riserve e titolari, forti o no: mi interessano i giocatori con ambizione che vogliono essere ricordati. Il progetto è di offrire un calcio e uno spettacolo apprezzabile. Non parto dall'obiettivo finale, il Milan deve giocare per il massimo ma non parto da lì. Un passo alla volta. Il mio pensiero è sempre solo il giorno dopo. Il punto di riferimento dovrà essere una visione.
Quanto è difficile mantenere le aspettative sul bel gioco? Non si può giocare bene senza giocatori di qualità. Il Milan ne ha diversi. L'anno scorso pensavo che il Milan potesse essere la sorpresa. Ricordo la partita a Napoli persa, una partita bellissima. Ho sempre riconosciuto che dentro le corde di questa squadra ci fossero le qualità per seguire un certo spartito.

Massara: "Ritrovo Marco al Milan dopo tanto tempo. Sarà bello lavorare insieme e riportarlo alla sua dimensione europea".

Giampaolo "Risultati o ricostruzione? Ci vuole tempo. Il tempo non sarà alleato o nemico, bisogna trasmettere le ambizioni. Le differenze tra posizioni in classifica spesso sono sottili. Paolo e Zvone hanno esperienza da vendere, possono trasmettere qualcosa anche per loro. Io rispetto la storia e le ambizioni del Milan, senza paura. Il Milan non deve temere sè stesso. E' una bella sfida.
Dove mancano i giocatori di qualità? Voglio conoscere fino in fondo la rosa. Mi dispiace per i vari Kessie, Laxalt, Paquetà, Bonaventura e altri, di non poterli vedere subito.
Qualche periodo di riflessione voglio prendermelo.
Domani per me è il primo giorno, devo capire dove sono e con chi ho a che fare. Riparto dalle caratteristiche del giocatori. Giocheremo con 4 dietro.
Obiettivo terzo/quarto posto? L'obiettivo finale devo costruirlo, mettendo ingredienti lungo il percorso. mi servono step di lavoro. Ho 24/25 giocatori di riferimento, non 3 singoli giocatori come Paquetà, Donnarumma o Piatek. Nessuna prima donna o privilegiato.
Suso? E' un calciatore di qualità, e quindi mi piace tantissimo. Sarà uno degli elementi da considerare in funzione della posizione in campo per farlo rendere.
Mercato? Traccio profili, lavoriamo in sintonia con la società. Con Sarri sono amico e ci sentiamo spesso, ceniamo spesso assieme e parliamo di esperienze. Sarri è esempio di allenatore che ha patito ma ha studiato e ricercato, e poi ha vinto. Gli devo molto. E'stato lui a suggerirmi alla dirigenza dell'Empoli.
La stima di Sacchi è per me impensabile, per la responsabilità. Non ho paure, ho paura di arrivare in ritardo domani.

Maldini "Sacchi ha da sempre sponsorizzato Giampaolo"

Giampaolo: "Theo? E' un calciatore su cui c'è stata ricerca importante. Grandi qualità, giovane. Mi hanno chiamato apposta per far crescere quesi giocatori. Sono curioso anch'io di capire che giocatore sia. Potrebbe essere uno dei migliori nel ruolo, nei prossimi anni.
Praet, Veretout, Silva e Cutrone? Praet lo stimo ma siamo coperti nel ruolo. Veretout? (non risponde)
André Silva e Cutrone, a pelle, sono giocatori diversi. Ma sono forti.

Boban: "Confermo la sintonia sul mercato. Sappiamo che gioco piace a lui. Lavoriamo 24 ore al giorno, Paolo ha tutto sotto controllo. Giampaolo non ha chiesto tantissimo, maggiore qualità."

Giampaolo: "Prometto ai tifosi lavoro e serietà. Entrerò a Milanello alle 8 di mattina e uscirò alle 20 di sera. Non mi piacciono i giocatori che non hanno voglia di lavorare. I tifosi devono raccogliere il frutto di questo lavoro, sta a noi ricreare il feeling e lo stato di unione."

Maldini: "I tifosi non hanno perso affetto per il Milan. La fiammella è accesa. Dobbiamo renderla più forte. Dobbiamo migliorare la posizione dell'anno scorso e ritornare il più in fretta possibile dove eravamo"

Boban: "Europa League? Ci dispiace, ma noi dobbiamo partecipare alle massime competizioni mondiali."

Giampaolo: "Io maestro? Sorvoliamo (ride). Ho tanti difetti. Io non sono stato pressante verso Maldini e Boban. Ho fiducia delle loro conoscenze e di ciò che mi propongono.
Nelle amichevoli mi mancheranno dei giocatori, cercherò di portare avanti idee con i giocatori dell'anno scorso, educare i primavera e non devo fare esperimenti. Devo solo ritagliare un abito adatto a loro. Devo capire anche i loro comportamenti e il loro carattere."

Maldini: "Donnarumma ce l'abbiamo e la prima idea è di tenerlo per tanto tempo. Questa è la nostra posizione."

Giampaolo: "Gattuso? Complimenti per la gestione e la dialettica. Per me la sua è stata comunicazione efficace. La sua squadra difendeva bene nella propria metacampo, vedremo cosa cambiare."

Boban: "Sostenibilità non vuol dire rinunciare all'ambizione. Le ambizioni di Elliott sono ben più grandi di quelle che la gente pensa. Se no perchè sarei qui? Velocizziamo il processo di crescita facendo le cose per bene. 

Maldini: "Top player? I top player sono quelli che il mister ci chiede."
Boban: "Avere Messi o Modric è impossibile oggi. Il mercato è lungo, dobbiamo pescare bene"

Giampaolo: "Dobbiamo migliorare i numeri dei gol fatti ,e gol subiti. Ho ragionato su quei numeri. E' uno dei miei obiettivi in agenda."


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

tutti allegri


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2019)

entusiasmo alle stelle...


----------



## Pit96 (8 Luglio 2019)

Si può vedere da qualche parte?


----------



## varvez (8 Luglio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Si può vedere da qualche parte?



Canale YouTube del Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> entusiasmo alle stelle...



Giampaolo è improponibile in conferenza


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2019)

la risposta al motto di Conte ha vinto tutto!


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2019)

Non sto guardando, sono tutti vestiti di nero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



.


----------



## Ciora (8 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la risposta al motto di Conte ha vinto tutto!



Ha già scritto il titolo dei giornali


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giampaolo è improponibile in conferenza



Ma qual è il tuo problema? ‘Sta voglia di vedere i fantasmi ovunque da cosa nasce?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...


Che bello non sentire più parlare di Veleno.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Luglio 2019)

Bravissimo anche a livello linguistico Giampaolo.


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2019)

Giampaolo sta parlando di calcio, quello giocato, quello vero, a cosa servono ‘ste battutine da dementi?


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma qual è il tuo problema? ‘Sta voglia di vedere i fantasmi ovunque da cosa nasce?



trasmette già paura e poca convinzione in conferenza, figurati in campo...


----------



## Boomer (8 Luglio 2019)

Giampaolo è una persona molto particolare. Si vede che non gli piace parlare in " pubblico" ma tutte le cose dette sono quelle che volevamo sentire da tempo. Poi vedremo se i fatti corrisponderanno alle parole.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> entusiasmo alle stelle...



certo che massara ha una faccia che sprizza allegria da tutti i pori  sembra lurch della famiglia addams


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> trasmette già paura e poca convinzione in conferenza, figurati in campo...



Non mi ha proprio dato queste sensazioni, anzi sembra uno che sa ció che dice.


----------



## varvez (8 Luglio 2019)

Mi sta piacendo molto. Serietà e parole mirate per quello che sarà il suo lavoro.


----------



## overlord (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> trasmette già paura e poca convinzione in conferenza, figurati in campo...



ma smettila un po' dai...


----------



## andrec21 (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> trasmette già paura e poca convinzione in conferenza, figurati in campo...



Ma proprio per niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non mi ha proprio dato queste sensazioni, anzi sembra uno che sa ció che dice.



Sei sempre e solo tu che vedi quello che vuoi vedere...


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Luglio 2019)

Mi sta piacendo moltissimo.


----------



## varvez (8 Luglio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Mi sta piacendo moltissimo.



Anche a me


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2019)

spero non sia una persona troppo "seria" per stare su quella panca..perché mi sembra un signore ma li a volte bisogna essere un po' figli di put….(intendo anche a livello mediatico)


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



L'eloquio in materia calcistica è di primissimo livello, è un visionario si capisce, un sognatore...speriamo riesca a farsi capire dai ragazzi e a trasmettere la sua idea di calcio. Sempre più incuriosito da questa scelta.


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sei sempre e solo tu che vedi quello che vuoi vedere...



Ma sì, lo so che lui avrebbe avuto voglia di vedere il Cavaliere e il pelato al posto di Maldini e Boban.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma sì, lo so che lui avrebbe avuto voglia di vedere il Cavaliere e il pelato al posto di Maldini e Boban.



te la canti e te la suoni


----------



## Garrincha (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> trasmette già paura e poca convinzione in conferenza, figurati in campo...



Perché esiste solo il profilo del sergente di ferro che ripete duemila volte lavoro e maglia sudata, sembrava Gattuso con veleno e occhi della tigre


----------



## varvez (8 Luglio 2019)

Fin qui benissimo


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2019)

si capisce che capisce di calcio sul serio...qualche dubbio è sull'aspetto caratteriale quello non si può negare,,,ma io sono fiducioso...dai Marco!


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



Mi ricorda un po' Sacchi nel modo di parlare..
Atteggiamento da "Professore" in senso positivo del termine. Allenatore tutto da scoprire, direi che c'è poco altro da dire..


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché esiste solo il profilo del sergente di ferro che ripete duemila volte lavoro e maglia sudata, sembrava Gattuso con veleno e occhi della tigre



la conferenza la sto vedendo (non solo leggendo). È il linguaggio paraverbale e non-verbale che è poco convincente.
I contenuti puramente letti sono interessanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'eloquio in materia calcistica è di primissimo livello, è un visionario si capisce, un sognatore...speriamo riesca a farsi capire dai ragazzi e a trasmettere la sua idea di calcio. Sempre più incuriosito da questa scelta.


Speriamo sia così... a me non fa questa grande impressione. A livello di carisma mi pare deboluccio.


----------



## andrec21 (8 Luglio 2019)

A quel tavolo vedo un livello di professionalità e di competenza altissimo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> la conferenza la sto vedendo (non solo leggendo). È il linguaggio paraverbale e non-verbale che è poco convincente.
> I contenuti puramente letti sono interessanti.


Anche Massara sinceramente non mi fa una grande impressione... mi deprimono lui e Giampaolo. Hanno il carisma di uno zerbino calpestato... 
Non mi assalite eh... è una impressione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2019)

Eddai sù, ma perché questi atteggiamenti nihilisti?

Pure Maldini non era a suo agio al 100% durante la sua conferenza di presentazione. Toccò a Leonardo renderla più fluida e divertente, ed alla fine diventò quasi un suo monologo.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche Massara sinceramente non mi fa una grande impressione... mi deprimono lui e Giampaolo. Hanno il carisma di uno zerbino calpestato...
> Non mi assalite eh... è una impressione.



Forse è Massara che deprime tutti gli altri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eddai sù, ma perché questi atteggiamenti nihilisti?
> 
> Pure Maldini non era a suo agio al 100% durante la sua conferenza di presentazione. Toccò a Leonardo renderla più fluida e divertente, ed alla fine diventò quasi un suo monologo.


Sì, hai ragione. Ma se Massara mi deprime che devo fa? Ha l'espressione di Theon Greyjoy dopo che Ramsay gli ha mozzato il c....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



Su Marco ho dubbi lo ammetto, però è innegabile che capisca di calcio. Spero che la società lo aiuti anche in fase di mercato e gli stia vicino durante la stagione. C'è poco da dire. Forza Milan!


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2019)

È pazzo di Veretout. Godo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



Forza mister.
Ti auguro di restare folle e che chi ti sta attorno sposi la tua follia.
Solo cosi potremo ammirare qualcosa.
Facci vedere calcio!!!!


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Forse è Massara che deprime tutti gli altri.



Detto da chi fa inni alla gioia, eh. 



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì, hai ragione. Ma se Massara mi deprime che devo fa? Ha l'espressione di Theon Greyjoy dopo che Ramsay gli ha mozzato il c....



E vabbé ... se per questo a me ricorda pure il leggendario Norman Bates di Psyco.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

Giampaolo vede solo Veretout


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto da chi fa inni alla gioia, eh.




Milan a parte li faccio


----------



## Boomer (8 Luglio 2019)

Boban mi carica.


----------



## bmb (8 Luglio 2019)

Cosa volete che me ne freghi se parla a testa bassa. Anche Maldini inciampa davanti i microfoni. A me interessa soltanto di quello che vedremo tra un mese.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

Boban un raggio di sole


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



.


----------



## andrec21 (8 Luglio 2019)

ahahah ma perchè continua a ripetere Veretout?


----------



## overlord (8 Luglio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Boban mi carica.



Lui è LA GARANZIA! Un TOP assoluto


----------



## Masanijey (8 Luglio 2019)

Ragazzi a sentire Boban mi arrapo come una verginella! Si percepisce l'ambizione, la professionalità, la conoscenza e la determinazione


----------



## andrec21 (8 Luglio 2019)

Veretout


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> ahahah ma perchè continua a ripetere Veretout?



Spero per loro (e per noi...) che abbiano già l'accordo con Fiorentina e giocatore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Luglio 2019)

Immenso Zvonimir.
In bocca al lupo al Mister e a tutta la dirigenza!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Primo post in aggiornamento, refreshate la pagina.
> ...



*Conferenza terminata*


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



Le due cose che per quanto mi riguarda spiccano in questa conferenza:

-Veretout 
-l'apertura di Boban a giocatori di qualità e non solo giovani


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boban: "Europa League? Ci dispiace, *ma noi dobbiamo partecipare alle massime competizioni mondiali*."



Traduzione: della EL non ce ne frega nulla, farla o meno vale zero

Stesso concetto espresso in settimana da Bierhoff che diceva come parlando con Klopp dell'esclusione del Milan entrmabi erano concordi che tanto o si va in CL oppure ormai conviene nemmeno fare le coppe..

La EL al massimo va bene come incidente di percorso se arrivi terzo nel girone di CL


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



Non ho visto, ho solo potuto leggerla...mi confermate vero che non sono mai state pronunciate le parole: veleno, elmetto in testa, supermercato?


----------



## andrec21 (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Spero per loro (e per noi...) che abbiano già l'accordo con Fiorentina e giocatore.



Paradossalmente il ripeterlo cosi tanto mi ha dato proprio l'idea opposta, oltre al fatto che ha esplicitamente detto che di mezzali ce n'è tante. Vedremo.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

A differenza di Gattuso, parla un italiano senza dubbio migliore 

Testa un po' bassa, ma forse era soltanto stanco di parlare, ho iniziato a vedere la conferenza stampa dopo mezz' ora dall' inizio.

Quello che ha detto, l' ho trovato assolutamente condivisibile, vedremo, mi sembra una persona intelligente, e questo per ora mi basta.

Che dire, come non manco mai di rimarcare, io non do' troppa importanza all' allenatore in senso assoluto, ogni suo atteggiamento/modo di parlare/idea potrà renderlo un idiota o un genio in base a quanto "gireranno" i nostri egregi giocatori.

Speriamo ci giri bene per una volta, FORZA MILAN e buon lavoro a Giampy!


----------



## Boomer (8 Luglio 2019)

Comunque ha ripetuto molte volte Veretout perchè lo usava come "parola d'ordine" quando dovevano rispondere Boban e Paolo. Poi che siamo interessati lo si sa da tempo.


----------



## overlord (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



Boban parola per parola:
"Sostenibilità non vuol dire non essere ambiziosi. Sognare con i piedi per terra è d'obbligo ed è da gente responsabile. Questa proprietà ha ambizioni molto più grandi di quanto la gente pensi. *Non sarei qui, altrimenti. *Che senso avrebbe? Solo che si devono fare le cose giuste, con grande intelligenza. Starà a noi fare bene dentro i limiti del budget e velocizzare il processo entro cui il Milan deve tornare".


----------



## overlord (8 Luglio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Boban parola per parola:
> "Sostenibilità non vuol dire non essere ambiziosi. Sognare con i piedi per terra è d'obbligo ed è da gente responsabile. Questa proprietà ha ambizioni molto più grandi di quanto la gente pensi. *Non sarei qui, altrimenti. *Che senso avrebbe? Solo che si devono fare le cose giuste, con grande intelligenza. Starà a noi fare bene dentro i limiti del budget e velocizzare il processo entro cui il Milan deve tornare".



Più chiaro di così non poteva essere. Fiducia totale da parte mia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Comunque ha ripetuto molte volte Veretout perchè lo usava come "parola d'ordine" quando dovevano rispondere Boban e Paolo. Poi che siamo interessati lo si sa da tempo.



Esatto, era solo un "meme" nato dalla prima domanda sul mercato. Ha comunque fatto capire che l'hanno preso ma non possono annunciarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le due cose che per quanto mi riguarda spiccano in questa conferenza:
> 
> -Veretout
> -l'apertura di Boban a giocatori di qualità e non solo giovani



Ma lo ha citato cosi spesso veretout???


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boban: "Sostenibilità non vuol dire rinunciare all'ambizione. *Le ambizioni di Elliott sono ben più grandi di quelle che la gente pensa.* velocizziamo il processo di crescita facendo le cose per bene".
> 
> ."



Pietra tombale per Boban avanguradia dell’arrivo del Qatar.

Elliott resterá un bel pó e ci riporterá in alto, parola,di Zorro.


Interessante la fase sullo “stiamo velocizzando facendo le cose pe bene. Diamo un bello sguardo al bilancio da -122 chiuso a Giugno, deve contenere qualche sorpresa.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esatto, era solo un "meme" nato dalla prima domanda sul mercato. Ha comunque fatto capire che l'hanno preso ma non possono annunciarlo.



Dici? speriamo bene.

Ormai il centrocampo secondo me è fatto, li non faranno più nulla.

Varecoso, Krunic, Bennacer, Paquetà, Jack, Kessie, Chala.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma lo ha citato cosi spesso veretout???



mi sembra sia uscito fuori 6/7 volte


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma lo ha citato cosi spesso veretout???



Si, ma era diventato uno scherzo, ridevano tutti. Fossi in Varecoso mi sarei quasi offeso


----------



## overlord (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> mi sembra sia uscito fuori 6/7 volte



Si capiva che diceva vere-TU girandosi verso boban o paolo per chiedere a loro di rispondere sul mercato...non ci farei troppe pippe mentali. è nato da una battuta


----------



## Boomer (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dici? speriamo bene.
> 
> Ormai il centrocampo secondo me è fatto, li non faranno più nulla.
> 
> Varecoso, Krunic, Bennacer, Paquetà, Jack, Kessie, Chala.



Chala andrebbe venduto comunque. Su Jack non possiamo contare... 

Inoltre non possiamo sapere se arriverà qualche offerta per Kessie.... Bisogna capire cosa vorrà fare anche con Suso... Perchè se esce dietro le punte giocherà Paquetà e forse un'altra mezz'ala ci vorrà.


----------



## Roger84 (8 Luglio 2019)

A me le parole di Boban e lo slogan del mister ad inizio conferenza stampa mi bastano per vedere positivo!
Spero solo che a livello caratteriale Giampaolo si dimostri bello corazzato e che i giocatori riescano a seguire le sue idee di calcio!


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Chala andrebbe venduto comunque. Su Jack non possiamo contare...
> 
> Inoltre non possiamo sapere se arriverà qualche offerta per Kessie.... Bisogna capire cosa vorrà fare anche con Suso... Perchè se esce dietro le punte giocherà Paquetà e forse un'altra mezz'ala ci vorrà.



Io non darei per scontato che giocheremo col 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Boomer (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non darei per scontato che giocheremo col 4-3-1-2.



Giocheremo cosi senz'altro però ci mancano troppi tasselli per capire cosa faranno. Aggiungi che il mercato è imprevedibile... Ad esempio non sappiamo cosa pensa Giampy di Kessie... Non sappiamo dove farà giocare Paquetà ( mezz'ala o trequartista)... Non sappiamo cosa pensa di Andre Silva etc... 

Per me Chala andrebbe ceduto perchè non ha la testa.


----------



## overlord (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non darei per scontato che giocheremo col 4-3-1-2.



certo che si. ha detto più di una volta che valuterà chi è funzionale al modo di fare calcio che ha in mente. pietra tombale su Suso. Non te lo possono dire per non svalutarlo ulteriormente...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> A me le parole di Boban e lo slogan del mister ad inizio conferenza stampa mi bastano per vedere positivo!
> Spero solo che a livello caratteriale Giampaolo si dimostri bello corazzato e che i giocatori riescano a seguire le sue idee di calcio!



Non darei troppo peso alle parole, giusto essere ottimisti, ma sono 15 anni che sentiamo conferenze stampa dove tutto è bello e tutto va bene e le ambizioni sono altissime.

Io ci credo sempre, come è giusto che sia (altrimenti non è tifare), ma vediamo, non facciamoci incantare.

Calma & sangue freddo.


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dici? speriamo bene.
> 
> Ormai il centrocampo secondo me è fatto, li non faranno più nulla.
> 
> Varecoso, Krunic, Bennacer, Paquetà, Jack, Kessie, Chala.



Cosa cosa cosa?
Cioè volete dirmi che dopo 5 anni di Jackscarso titolare senza riserve cominceremo un'altra stagione con 'sto tizio (appena tornato da un anno fermo) titolare come mezzala e senza riserve all'altezza? sul serio? cosa abbiamo fatto di male? 
Calha non è una mezzala, Jack è bollito, se non intervengono lì quando devono farlo? 
Piuttosto che quel brocco meglio Praet pagato 60 mln il 30 agosto.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Giocheremo cosi senz'altro però ci mancano troppi tasselli per capire cosa faranno. Aggiungi che il mercato è imprevedibile... Ad esempio non sappiamo cosa pensa Giampy di Kessie... Non sappiamo dove farà giocare Paquetà ( mezz'ala o trequartista)... Non sappiamo cosa pensa di Andre Silva etc...
> 
> Per me Chala andrebbe ceduto perchè non ha la testa.





overlord ha scritto:


> certo che si. ha detto più di una volta che valuterà chi è funzionale al modo di fare calcio che ha in mente. pietra tombale su Suso. Non te lo possono dire per non svalutarlo ulteriormente...



Probabile abbia capito male io, sono un po' rimbambito, ma a me non pare abbia detto che il 4-3-1-2 sia un dogma, ma che avrebbe adattato il modulo ai calciatori, non il contrario.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cosa cosa cosa?
> Cioè volete dirmi che dopo 5 anni di Jackscarso titolare senza riserve cominceremo un'altra stagione con 'sto tizio (appena tornato da un anno fermo) titolare come mezzala e senza riserve all'altezza? sul serio? cosa abbiamo fatto di male?
> Calha non è una mezzala, Jack è bollito, se non intervengono lì quando devono farlo?
> Piuttosto che quel brocco meglio Praet pagato 60 mln il 30 agosto.



Secondo me, se non cedono qualcuno di questi, non spenderanno altro.

Anzi, Giampy è stato cristallino, le mezz' ali sono già "troppe", e se il regista sarà Varecoso... direi che c'è poco da aspettarsi ulteriori innesti.


----------



## Boomer (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Probabile abbia capito male io, sono un po' rimbambito, ma a me non pare abbia detto che il 4-3-1-2 sia un dogma, ma che avrebbe adattato il modulo ai calciatori, non il contrario.



Mah guarda lo dicono tutti ma alla fine si parte sempre con il modulo con cui si ha più confidenza. 

Alla fine sarà un compromesso di esigenze di mercato , cosa pensa dei calciatori etc... Vediamo. Io sarei contento se arrivasse Veretout ma alle giuste cifre. Sarebbe fantastico inserire Biglia nella trattativa.


----------



## overlord (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Probabile abbia capito male io, sono un po' rimbambito, ma a me non pare abbia detto che il 4-3-1-2 sia un dogma, ma che avrebbe adattato il modulo ai calciatori, non il contrario.



Non hai capito male, ha detto esattamente quello ma ha anche aggiunto che valuterà chi è funzionale al modo di fare calcio che ha in mente. Lui gioca da sempre col trequartista quindi o Suso si dimostrerà funzionale o tanti saluti.
Non potrà mai dirti altro di più alla presentazione


----------



## andrec21 (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma era diventato uno scherzo, ridevano tutti. Fossi in Varecoso mi sarei quasi offeso



Si cioè so perchè nel contesto lo diceva, ma intendevo proprio ciò che ha detto il buon [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION], il giocatore è in una situazione delicata in questo momento, cosi come la Fiorentina. Ciò non toglie che


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> mi sembra sia uscito fuori 6/7 volte



Vabbè, il ragazzo è capace e sicuramente ci darebbe una mano, questo è indubbio.
Io sono scettico per l'investimento che comporterebbe e perchè coi conti in rosso come i nostri non possiamo permetterci assolutamente di sbagliare valutazioni tecniche sui rinforzi.
Almeno uno però forte forte nel rombo di centrocampo lo pretendo, almeno uno.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Probabile abbia capito male io, sono un po' rimbambito, ma a me non pare abbia detto che il 4-3-1-2 sia un dogma, ma che avrebbe adattato il modulo ai calciatori, non il contrario.



Se dovessimo ripartire da suso senza una seconda punta dalla parte opposta, dando per scontato che suso gioca solo nel suo recinto, il finale sarebbe già scritto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se non cedono qualcuno di questi, non spenderanno altro.
> 
> Anzi, Giampy è stato cristallino, le mezz' ali sono già "troppe", e se il regista sarà Varecoso... direi che c'è poco da aspettarsi ulteriori innesti.


Penso anche io: se non venderanno qualcuno, in mezzo al campo resteremo così.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Penso anche io: se non venderanno qualcuno, in mezzo al campo resteremo così.



Chiudessero Veretú, la prioritá diventerebbe la seconda punta da affiancare a Piatek.
Uno che faccia quello che Caprari faceva nella Samp.


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Penso anche io: se non venderanno qualcuno, in mezzo al campo resteremo così.



A parte che messi così Paquetà sarebbe ancora la mezzala perché Suso e Calhanoglu sarebbero visti come i trequartisti della squadra.
Ci sono un fottìo di problemi da risolvere, quei 2 giocatori da prendere in mezzo al campo devono essere chiari, mezzala tipo Veretout e mezzala tecnica, da qui non si scappa.


----------



## Boomer (8 Luglio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte che messi così Paquetà sarebbe ancora la mezzala perché Suso e Calhanoglu sarebbero visti come i trequartisti della squadra.
> Ci sono un fottìo di problemi da risolvere, quei 2 giocatori da prendere in mezzo al campo devono essere chiari, mezzala tipo Veretout e mezzala tecnica, da qui non si scappa.



Non è detto che Suso rimanga... Capiremo tutto nei prossimi due mesi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte che messi così Paquetà sarebbe ancora la mezzala perché Suso e Calhanoglu sarebbero visti come i trequartisti della squadra.
> Ci sono un fottìo di problemi da risolvere, quei 2 giocatori da prendere in mezzo al campo devono essere chiari, mezzala tipo Veretout e mezzala tecnica, da qui non si scappa.


Lo penso anche io, ma ho idea che se non vendono Kessiè o Calhanoglu mi sa che non arriva nessuno. Poi non so quante volte ha ripetuto Veretù Giampaolo, vuole Veretù.
Lo so anche io che serve la mezzala, ma bisognerà vendere qualcuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chiudessero Veretú, la prioritá diventerebbe la seconda punta da affiancare a Piatek.
> Uno che faccia quello che Caprari faceva nella Samp.



Caprari spesso faceva pure il trequartista.
Alla samp i tre davanti sapevano giocare tutti la palla, avevano dinamismo e si interscambiavano.
Pure defrel è capace nel fraseggio e nel gioco tra le linee.
Il nostro tridente è tutto di disegnare nei titolari e nelle riserve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chiudessero Veretú, la prioritá diventerebbe la seconda punta da affiancare a Piatek.
> Uno che faccia quello che Caprari faceva nella Samp.


La seconda punta con abilità di dribbling ci vuole. Se ripartiamo con Suso o Castillejo non va bene ovviamente. Solo che c'è sempre il solito problema di vendere uno di quei "cosi", non sarà semplice.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Luglio 2019)

Impressioni abbastanza positive. Finalmente si parla di calcio e gioco che dovrebbe essere il nostro DNA. 
Per ora Giampaolo ha detto di non avere ancora deciso un modulo, ma che dovrà valutare in base ai giocatori. L'unica certezza è la difesa a 4. Interessante, ma credo che alla fine si userà un 4312 o 433/4321. Non un 4231, abbiamo già 4 mezzali per il mister. Anche se non ho capito chi siano: kessie, Krunic, Bonaventura (infortunato) e...? Paquetà o Calhanoglu?
La parola d'ordine sembra essere "Qualità" e non vedo come possa essere un male. Mi ha fatto storcere il naso quando invece ha parlato di funzionalità (ancora ho il ricordo di Kalinic...), se non sbaglio preferisce questa caratteristica alla "bravura". Del tipo, meglio un funzionale ma non fortissimo rispetto a uno forte ma poco funzionale. Mi sembrava un ridimensionamento del mercato. Poi Boban però ha trasmesso sicurezza. "Se non ci fosse un buon progetto non mi troverei qui in questo momento". 
Altra cosa di cui dovremmo tener conto: Maldini ha ripetuto più volte che il mercato è lungo. Ci vorrà quindi tempo per vedere la squadra al completo


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2019)

"Sostenibilità non vuol dire non essere ambiziosi. Solo bisogna fare le cose giuste"

Credo che questa frase di Boban sia il simbolo di un modo di intendere il Milan che doveva partire almeno 5 anni fa e la filosofia che ogni tifoso dovrebbe aver chiaro per i prossimi 5.

Chi non capisce e non si tatua sul cuore rossonero quel concetto, rischia di perdere il senso della strada verso il ritorno al vertice, e quindi non apprezzare il percorso.


----------



## IlMusagete (8 Luglio 2019)

Avevo tanta curiosità su questa conferenza e non sono rimasto deluso, mister Giampaolo un po' emozionato e non pienamente a suo agio a parlare agli avvoltoi della stampa, dovrà lavorarci un po' perché il Milan mediaticamente non è la Samp ma si scioglierà col tempo, per il resto si nota la grande sapienza e la caratura dei suoi pensieri calcistici, speriamo che riesca a trasmetterlo alla squadra e che Paolo e Zvone gli mettano a disposizione i profili giusti e a proteggerlo alle prime critiche.

Boban mi gasa troppo, nulla da dire, ogni parola che esce dalla sua bocca sembra una molotov.
Paolo ha parlato poco ma sembra già a più agio dell'anno scorso.
Bello il cartonato di Massara a fianco a Maldini, bella pensata quella di metterlo lì mentre il vero Ricky Massara chiude le operazioni di mercato


----------



## Lambro (8 Luglio 2019)

Giampaolo mi pare una brava persona che si è fatta una bella carriera e che si è meritata una big, questo mi basta e avanza per iniziare immediatamente ad avere fiducia in lui.
Certo è ormai evidente che il Milan , almeno quest'anno, partirà nel battaglione delle pretendenti al quarto posto, nulla più.
T.hernandez Krunic Bennacer sono giocatori di prospettiva, il primo un pò da recuperare gli altri due da far definitivamente esplodere.
Vedremo se arriveremo a Veretout (Giampaolo pare innamoratissimo del giocatore) e poi cercheremo di capire cosa fare con Silva e Cutrone, ma sono straconvinto che una seconda punta dovrà per forza arrivare e dovrà essere di buon livello, buonissimo livello.
A meno che Giampaolo non punti ancora una volta su Suso e modifichi tutto il gioco offensivo e la tattica per adattarsi allo spagnolo, sarebbe un errore clamoroso a mio modo di vedere ma tant'è.

Vedremo Roma Lazio Atalanta Torino cosa combineranno in termini di mercato, sono probabilmente le nostre avversarie immediate per la nostra massima ambizione, molto della stagione 19 20 passa anche attraverso questo.


----------



## Milancholy (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



Nutro un tiepido ottimismo anche in relazione alla mia spontanea simpatia per Crisantemo... ancorchè abbia ricordi divergenti circa la prestazione di Napoli...

Spero si possa finalmente giocare a calcio e, fondamentalmente, trascorrere quei novanta minuti settimanali (da sempre ai colori dedicati) senza il tedio e lo sconsolato desiderio di fare altro... delle ultime stagioni. 

Per il resto, lo slancio (rasente la spocchia... ) del "mio" principe croato m'ha gonfiato tipo uno Zappelin!


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Giampaolo mi pare una brava persona che si è fatta una bella carriera e che si è meritata una big, questo mi basta e avanza per iniziare immediatamente ad avere fiducia in lui.
> Certo è ormai evidente che il Milan , almeno quest'anno, partirà nel battaglione delle pretendenti al quarto posto, nulla più.
> T.hernandez Krunic Bennacer sono giocatori di prospettiva, il primo un pò da recuperare gli altri due da far definitivamente esplodere.
> Vedremo se arriveremo a Veretout (Giampaolo pare innamoratissimo del giocatore) e poi cercheremo di capire cosa fare con Silva e Cutrone, ma sono straconvinto che una seconda punta dovrà per forza arrivare e dovrà essere di buon livello, buonissimo livello.
> ...



Sinceramente, che Suso piaccia o meno, il problema degli ultimi due anni è stato non avere un altro Suso come suo dirimpettaio.

Dico un assurdità: avessimo avuto un altro come lui sull' altra fascia ( si, perfino uno limitato fisicamente tale e quale a Suso), come logica avrebbe voluto, non credo di dire una castroneria, avremmo fatto facile facile 80 punti nella stagione appena terminata.

Quindi, se si deciderà di impostare ancora tutto su Suso, non è che mi straccerei le vesti, voglio dire, se non ci fidiamo di allenatore e società, acquistiamo noi il Milan 

L' importante, sarà comprare sto benedetto esterno FORTE.

Se invece, vorrà giocare col suo modulo più congeniale, spero non commetta l' errore di voler forzare lo spagnolo a giocare seconda punta o trequartista, sarebbe un errore madornale. In quel caso, meglio cederlo anche a 20 milioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, che Suso piaccia o meno, il problema degli ultimi due anni è stato non avere un altro Suso come suo dirimpettaio.
> 
> Dico un assurdità: avessimo avuto un altro come lui sull' altra fascia ( si, perfino uno limitato fisicamente tale e quale a Suso), come logica avrebbe voluto, non credo di dire una castroneria, avremmo fatto facile facile 80 punti nella stagione appena terminata.
> 
> ...



il problema è stato proprio quello avere un altro suso, cioè un regista defilato, sull'altra fascia, avessimo avuto uno che corre per inserirsi in aria, un chiesa per intenderci, sarebbe stato tutto diverso.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Luglio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cosa cosa cosa?
> Cioè volete dirmi che dopo 5 anni di Jackscarso titolare senza riserve cominceremo un'altra stagione con 'sto tizio (appena tornato da un anno fermo) titolare come mezzala e senza riserve all'altezza? sul serio? cosa abbiamo fatto di male?
> Calha non è una mezzala, Jack è bollito, se non intervengono lì quando devono farlo?
> Piuttosto che quel brocco meglio Praet pagato 60 mln il 30 agosto.



beh stante questi, i titolari almeno sulla carta sarebbero kessie-veretout-paquetà rincalzi bennacer-krunic. chalanoglu trequartista e mezz'ala solo in caso di emergenza. quindi dove lo vedi bonaventura titolare al momento non so. sarebbe una sorta di jolly da inserire eventualmente con calma (credo solo come mezzala nel modulo di giampaolo).


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2019)

Sinceramente io ho trovato Giampaolo tutt'altro che mesto, anzi ha avuto una serie di guizzi fuori dalla sua agenda normalmente che mi hanno sorpreso.

A me ricorda (anche) sul piano della comunicazione Sacchi, specie in quella ricerca metodica e direi paranoica della parola giusta a tutti i costi che lo porta ogni tanto a surplace e pause, magari condite da raffiche di "di di di di di di..." in attesa appunto di trovare il termine che cerca.

Mi piace quel modo in cui impasta le parole meditandole e ci crede, e se si va oltre aspetti fuorvianti come l'accento o il tono dimesso, non dice affatto cose banali ed ha un lessico molto sottovalutato.

Questo per quello che riguarda la forma, poi nella sostanza è il tipo di allenatore a livello di metodo e di approccio che vorrei sempre al Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è stato proprio quello avere un altro suso, cioè un regista defilato, sull'altra fascia, avessimo avuto uno che corre per inserirsi in aria, un chiesa per intenderci, sarebbe stato tutto diverso.



In realtà, sull' altra fascia abbiamo sempre avuto scarsoni e soluzioni di tamponamento.

Capisco il tuo discorso, avessimo avuto uno forte e con la capacità di inserirsi, sarebbe stata la perfezione, ma io volevo appunto sottolineare che perfino con un clone di Suso, avremmo fatto almeno dieci punti in piu', PERFINO con uno come lo spagnolo.

Dimenticando periodi di totale assenza, e il suo passo da bradipo, ha numeri buoni. 
Avessimo avuto uno con le stesse statistiche....

Ovviamente, si parla della qualificazione alla CL come obbiettivo, se parliamo di vincere lo scudetto, cambio modo di parlare subito, ma è piu' forte di me stare attaccato alla realtà


----------



## Lambro (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, che Suso piaccia o meno, il problema degli ultimi due anni è stato non avere un altro Suso come suo dirimpettaio.
> 
> Dico un assurdità: avessimo avuto un altro come lui sull' altra fascia ( si, perfino uno limitato fisicamente tale e quale a Suso), come logica avrebbe voluto, non credo di dire una castroneria, avremmo fatto facile facile 80 punti nella stagione appena terminata.
> 
> ...



Suso eccelle nel cross e manca *totalmente* di gioco senza palla , soprattutto di inserimento in area e di cattiveria nel prendere posizione,fisicamente è inesistente in qualsiasi tipologia di contrasto, se tu gli metti un altro Suso dall'altra parte ottieni una squadra bloccata, slegata, con poca fluidità di gioco che è proprio quello che con Giampaolo dovrà cambiare assolutamente.
E' un giocatore estremamente rischioso, ti dà tanto per un 30% delle partite dove è indiscutibilmente determinante nel gioco offensivo, ma ti da poco nel restante 70% della stagione dove si eclissa per lunghi tratti causando molti problemi tattici alla squadra.
Teoricamente si dovrebbe passare dal 433 nei momenti topici dello spagnolo ad uno schema diverso panchinandolo quando questi non rende più, ma non è facile far fare schemi differenti ai tuoi giocatori (va bene Guardiola ci riesce ma ci siamo capiti)


----------



## James45 (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dici? speriamo bene.
> 
> Ormai il centrocampo secondo me è fatto, li non faranno più nulla.
> 
> Varecoso, Krunic, Bennacer, Paquetà, Jack, Kessie, Chala.



Dimetichi Krucoso, Bennacoso, Pachecoso, Jackoso, Kescoso e Calacosa?(coso)


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



L'ho solo letta, e sembrano parole convincenti. Ma sappiamo che all'inizio dell'anno sembra tutto bello,vedremo poi. Lasciamoli lavorare e poi tireremo le somme.


----------



## IlCigno (8 Luglio 2019)

Ho visto la conferenza, non mi è dispiaciuta. Spero che il mr riesca nel suo intento. Le prime partite dovranno essere positive ,almeno come risultati, per riuscire a prendere il tempo necessario.
considerazione estetica: il muro nero alle spalle degli intervistati non si può vedere, sfondo nero.. giacche scure...
il muro rosso avrebbe creato più contrasto..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



Delle facce e delle espressioni di Giampaolo e Massara non mi importa un fico secco, sono considerazioni da minus habens. Mi interessa del lavoro che verrà svolto sul campo e di quello dirigenziale. Per fortuna in questa conferenza si è provato a parlare di calcio invece che di veleno, catene e legnate, già è un passo avanti.


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo si presenta come nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> La sua prima conferenza stampa, in diretta.
> 
> Boban, Maldini e Massara accanto a Giampaolo.
> ...



Strano come nessuno abbia commentato la parte più interessante della conferenza stampa. 
Fino a un mese fa il nome Giampaolo riscuoteva reazioni discutibili tipo "vomito" "dove vogliamo andare" "si capisce le ambizioni della società" "Giampollo" "Giamburrasca"ect. Ora Boban dice che il primo nome che gli venne in mente in mente dopo anni di post partite e di commenti tecnici è stato Giampaolo come rappresentante del bel gioco. E dice di più, lo ha reputato da Milan.
A me sinceramente non è parsa per nulla una frase di rito.
Nessuno ha la sfera magica sia chiaro, ma sono frasi sinceramente pesanti che dette da qualsiasi altro esponente societario avrebbe indignato chiunque. 
Diamo il tempo a tutti di esprimere le proprie potenzialità ma durante questa intervista il più convincente è stato proprio Giampaolo, con pochi ma determinati obiettivi. 

Avevo detto che Giampaolo riuscirà nell'impresa di farsi esonerare prima del panettone. Forse un'esagerazione, ma anche Maldini e Boban non scherzano. Danno l'impressione di avere le solite certezze di chi pensa di saperla troppo lunga.

Comunque penso che la pazienza dei tifosi sia praticamente finita, il compito di Boban e Maldini è ulteriormente complicato dall'impossibilità di sbagliare. 

Comunque Forza Milan e Auguri al Mister.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2019)

Benvenuto pure a Giampaolo. Speriamo di toglierci qualche soddisfazione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto, ho solo potuto leggerla...mi confermate vero che non sono mai state pronunciate le parole: veleno, elmetto in testa, supermercato?



E il SI TOCCA CON MANO.... ? 
l hai dimenticato ?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Luglio 2019)

sto guardando adesso la conferenza sul canale youtube del milan. 

che dire, speriamo bene e in bocca al lupo al nuovo mister, ne avrà bisogno.  

forza milan sempre.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Luglio 2019)

A me è piaciuta molto la conferenza. Finalmente si torna a parlare di costruire calcio in campo, di dare un’impronta di riconoscimento ben definita, di far valere la nostra tradizione. Basta veleno, catene, difenderci, toccare con mano, non si può pensare di giocare propositivi, di dominare l’EMpoli in casa. La risposta sulla provocazione di quanto detto da Conte ieri: testa alta e giocare, vale il prezzo del biglietto.

Ci vorrà tempo, penso che fino a gennaio avremo alti e bassi, ma da lì in poi potremo acquisire una continuità che ci farà divertire e sperare.
Bene Paolo e Zorro. Parlano perché sanno quali sono le reali intenzioni societarie e non millantando idiozie e fantateorie come stiamo leggendo da troppo tempo.
Coraggio e Forza Milan.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Strano come nessuno abbia commentato la parte più interessante della conferenza stampa.
> Fino a un mese fa il nome Giampaolo riscuoteva reazioni discutibili tipo "vomito" "dove vogliamo andare" "si capisce le ambizioni della società" "Giampollo" "Giamburrasca"ect. Ora Boban dice che il primo nome che gli venne in mente in mente dopo anni di post partite e di commenti tecnici è stato Giampaolo come rappresentante del bel gioco. E dice di più, lo ha reputato da Milan.
> A me sinceramente non è parsa per nulla una frase di rito.
> Nessuno ha la sfera magica sia chiaro, ma sono frasi sinceramente pesanti che dette da qualsiasi altro esponente societario avrebbe indignato chiunque.
> ...



Magari è vero... O forse no... 
Ma di sicuro non avrebbe potuto dire che Guardiola Klopp e Sarri non ne hanno voluto sapere e quindi si sono accontentati di Giampaolo. 
Di solito Boban e sincero... Ma ora fa un altro lavoro dove difficilmente potrà esserlo... 
Anzi, spesso per il bene del club dovrà ben riflettere a quando esserlo o meno.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Strano come nessuno abbia commentato la parte più interessante della conferenza stampa.
> Fino a un mese fa il nome Giampaolo riscuoteva reazioni discutibili tipo "vomito" "dove vogliamo andare" "si capisce le ambizioni della società" "Giampollo" "Giamburrasca"ect. Ora Boban dice che il primo nome che gli venne in mente in mente dopo anni di post partite e di commenti tecnici è stato Giampaolo come rappresentante del bel gioco. E dice di più, lo ha reputato da Milan.
> A me sinceramente non è parsa per nulla una frase di rito.
> Nessuno ha la sfera magica sia chiaro, ma sono frasi sinceramente pesanti che dette da qualsiasi altro esponente societario avrebbe indignato chiunque.
> ...



Magari è vero... O forse no... 
Ma di sicuro non avrebbe potuto dire che Guardiola Klopp e Sarri non ne hanno voluto sapere e quindi si sono accontentati di Giampaolo. 
Di solito Boban e sincero... Ma ora fa un altro lavoro dove difficilmente potrà esserlo... 
Anzi, spesso per il bene del club dovrà ben riflettere a quando esserlo o meno.


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Strano come nessuno abbia commentato la parte più interessante della conferenza stampa.
> Fino a un mese fa il nome Giampaolo riscuoteva reazioni discutibili tipo "vomito" "dove vogliamo andare" "si capisce le ambizioni della società" "Giampollo" "Giamburrasca"ect. Ora Boban dice che il primo nome che gli venne in mente in mente dopo anni di post partite e di commenti tecnici è stato Giampaolo come rappresentante del bel gioco. E dice di più, lo ha reputato da Milan.
> A me sinceramente non è parsa per nulla una frase di rito.
> Nessuno ha la sfera magica sia chiaro, ma sono frasi sinceramente pesanti che dette da qualsiasi altro esponente societario avrebbe indignato chiunque.
> ...



Diciamolo senza vergognarsi, Giampaolo non era il primo della lista, ma lo è diventato dopo che una serie di sondaggi ha capito che un Sarri era un sogno. Io resto poco convinto di Giampaolo comunque, nonostante una positiva conferenza stampa, ma chi nella sua presentazione a parole non fa bella figura!?

Resto convinto che con Giampaolo o apriamo un nuovo ciclo o lo cacciano a novembre con noi a metà classifica, non è tecnico da vie di mezzo, o la va o la spacca. Ma lo stesso Maldini accetta questo rischio, in una sua recente intervista ha detto chiaramente di voler rischiare per poter arrivare a grandi risultati, che preferisce cosi piuttosto che galleggiare nella mediocrità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dici? speriamo bene.
> 
> Ormai il centrocampo secondo me è fatto, li non faranno più nulla.
> 
> Varecoso, Krunic, Bennacer, Paquetà, Jack, Kessie, Chala.



brividi lungo la schiena.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2019)

Djerry ha scritto:


> "Sostenibilità non vuol dire non essere ambiziosi. Solo bisogna fare le cose giuste"
> 
> Credo che questa frase di Boban sia il simbolo di un modo di intendere il Milan che doveva partire almeno 5 anni fa e la filosofia che ogni tifoso dovrebbe aver chiaro per i prossimi 5.
> 
> Chi non capisce e non si tatua sul cuore rossonero quel concetto, rischia di perdere il senso della strada verso il ritorno al vertice, e quindi non apprezzare il percorso.



Da sottoscrivere.
E tranchant le parole di Boban sul progetto Elliott: “La proprietá ha progetti molto ambiziosi, molto piú ambiziosi di quelli che la gente comunemente pensa, altrimenti io non sarei qua”.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Luglio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Delle facce e delle espressioni di Giampaolo e Massara non mi importa un fico secco, sono considerazioni da minus habens. Mi interessa del lavoro che verrà svolto sul campo e di quello dirigenziale. Per fortuna in questa conferenza si è provato a parlare di calcio invece che di veleno, catene e legnate, già è un passo avanti.



straquoto


----------



## Raryof (9 Luglio 2019)

L'ho vista solo ora, ancora non riesco a smettere di ridere.
Quando ha parlato di Gattuso è stato surreale, alcuni silenzi strani, poi i complimenti alla "dialettica del Mr", a come ha gestito il gruppo prendendosi sempre le responsabilità quando girava male, anche sbagliando, poi ovviamente i complimenti in generale alla "densità" e poi ancora alla densità nella propria metà campo svolta dalla squadra di Gino; in aggiunta finale una piccola chiosa sulle qualità poi espresse oltre alla densità, quelle qualità che subito dopo si è chiesto dove fossero. Insomma geniale, alcuni ci vedranno delle belle parole io non posso non ridere.
In generale però si vede subito l'allenatore, l'impressione è più che buona, mi sembra l'unico profilo veramente da Milan (anche come dialettica e risposta pronta) dai tempi di Ancelotti e anche superiore ad Allegri che in generale dà sempre quella strana impressione di fare due pasti al giorno, pranzo con i crackers e cena con un paio di Fiesta, oltre ad avere una comicità/umorismo veramente pessimo e spocchioso.
L'allenatore ora c'è, ora serve non abbandonarlo con giocatori tipo Kessie o falegnami vari, lui vuole giocarla la palla e quindi servono giocatori tecnici, con personalità e giocatori abili nel recuperare il pallone e fare pressing, di giocatori come l'ivoriano o per certi versi Jack (incursori a tempo perso) ce ne facciamo poco, ormai, non hanno le caratteristiche giuste dal punto di vista difensivo e del recupero palla veloce, prima lo capiamo e meglio è (oltre ovviamente a non avere la velocità di pensiero necessaria per proporre un gioco fluido e piacevole).


----------



## uolfetto (9 Luglio 2019)

a me è piaciuto molto in conferenza, ottimi concetti e bella la battuta su conte. rimangono le mie perplessità su di lui come allenatore considerando quanto fatto negli ultimi anni. speriamo bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2019)

Vista ieri sera sul tubo..conferenza piacevole: Maldini molto più a suo agio rispetto ad un anno fa, Zorro gran classe come sempre.

Giampaolo mi ha dato l'idea di uno che ha zero voglia di perdere tempo davanti ai microfoni a spiegare le cose ma che non vede l'ora di mettersi al lavoro..la motivazione è alta per tutti


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2019)

Benvenuto Mister, 
secondo me abbiamo preso un allenatore vero...

diamo tempo al mister, ai ragazzi, alla dirigenza, perchè qui si proverà a costruire qualcosa di importante, 
un'idea di calcio, un gioco, non sarà facile e ci vorrà tempo, dipenderà anche da quanto bravi saranno i giocatori a capire cosa vuole il mister...

assisteremo alla nascita di qualcosa e non importa se ci vorrà tempo, l'importante sarà la continua evoluzione della squadra verso il calcio che vuole Giampaolo...


----------

